# Pressure Wash - Ran Out of Oil - Wont start



## superdave123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

I was pressure washing with a Briggs and Stratton 6.24 Craftsman Power Washer and it stopped on me.

It was full of gas...so I started it again and after about a minute of running...it dies again with a few metal clinking sounds. Not too violent...just a "uh oh...it should not make that sound"

I checked the oil and it was pretty empty. I filled the oil case back up...and now cannot get it started. The pull start pulls pretty freely now. There is some spinning mechanism going on but it just doesn feel like it is trying to kick the motor over. No weight to the pull started.

Have I ruined the engine by not checking the oil properly beforehand...or are there any tricks I can try.

Thanks for your response


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is likely major engine damage. Is it ruined?? Maybe, Maybe not. There is no "trick" that you can do to get it running again. It will need to be torn down and inspected to see how bad the damage is, and if it can be repaired economically. 

If your up to tearing down the engine, post back with the model type and code number of the engine as well as the Sears model number of the pressure washer and we can advise you on how to proceed. 

Best of Luck...


----------

